# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان

## maafshar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
دوستان بنده یکی از دانشجویان دختر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان هستم.
وظیفه ی خودم دونستم که این مطالب رو به شما دوستان منتقل کنم و از شما درخواست کمک دارم.
دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی زنجان چند سالی هست که خوابگاه دخترانش داخل دانشگاه و با  فاصله ی ده دقیقه ای از بیمارستان موسوی(بیمارستان آموزشی دانشگاه) قرار  داده.متاسفانه چند روزی هست که مسوولین محترم تصمیم گرفتن حدود 500 نفر از  دانشجویان دختر رو از این خوابگاه به خوابگاه دیگری با فاصله ی 45 دقیقه ای  از بیمارستان منتقل کنن که متاسفانه متاسفانه در بدتررررین نقطه ی شهر  قرار داده.فساد در این نقطه مشهوره.مثل کافه های شب کار آن و ... که محیط  نامناسبی رو برای دانشجوها مخصوصا دانشجوهای دختر ایجاد کردن.این خوابگاه  جدید به نام خوابگاه آوینی از دانشگاه آزاد خریداری شده و مسوولین زیربار  نمیرن که اتاق های کوچک که در اصل دونفره هستن را نمی شود چهار نفره کرد،  هشت عدد آشپزخانه برای 500 نفر دانشجو کفایت نمی کند و تعداد کم دستشویی  های آن باعث ایجاد صف صبحگاهی می شود.متاسفانه مسولین متوجه نیستن که من  دانشجوی پزشکی شاید نیاز باشه ساعت 2 صبح از بیمارستان برگردم به  خوابگاه.ایا واقعا فکر می کنند که من می تونم روزی ده هزار تومن هزینه ی  رفت و امدم کنم؟اگر نه، آیا واقعا می تونم 45 دقیقه، ساعت دو نصفه شب از  این ناحیه ی فاسد رد بشم و به خوابگاه برسم؟
از طرف دیگر اعلام شده که  این خوابگاه برای همه ی دانشجویان جا ندارد و بسیاری از دانشجویان  پیراپزشکی مجبور میشن به خوابگاه های خودگردان!!! و سایر خوابگاه های داخل  شهر منتقل بشن.بسیاری از دانشجویان جدید (سال دوم) که از خوابگاه خودگردان  قراره وارد خوابگاه دولتی بشن هم ممکنه در نمازخونه مجبور به زندگی بشن(این  ها عین جملات مسول خوابگاه دختران است)!!!!دانشجویان پسر هم که سالهاست  قراره برای آنها در محیط دانشگاه خوابگاه ساخته بشه همچنان مجبورن به طور  پراکنده در خوابگاه های سطح شهر سکنی بگزینند و با اتوبوس مسافت طی کنن و  مسوولین معتقدند که لطف می کنن خوابگاه برای دخترها فراهم می کنن، پسرها  خودشان خانه بگیرند(لبخند مسولین پس از گفتن این جمله...) :Yahoo (21): 
مسوولین  محترم اعلام کردن که خوابگاه بوستان( کنونی که قرار است خالی بشه) قراره  تبدیل به ستاد مرکزی دانشگاه(مدیریت) تبدیل بشه چرا که برای آقایان ساختمان  اوینی(که قرار است دانشجویان را به آن منتقل کنن) فضای کافی  ندارد!!!!!!!ان ها می گویند که در حال حاضر ستاد با دانشگاه فاصله دارد و  رفت و آمد برای کارمندان دشوار است!!!!!
شما کارمند محترم که ماشین داری  و ساعت دو تشریف می بری خونتون نمی تونی شرایط اوینی را تحمل کنی آن وقت  دانشجویی که 6-7 سال باید در شهر غریب زندگی کند را می فرستی به همچین  جایی!!!!!
فعلا هم ما 500 نفر دانشجو تصمیم گرفتیم که این موضوع رو  رسانه ای کنیم و به گوش همه برسونیم و من هم عملا اینجا رو تریبونی دیدم که  این رو به شما دوستان و دانشجویان اینده یا کنونی بگم و از شما دوستان هم  درخواست دارم که به ما کمک کنید.
لطف کنید اگر به تلگرام دسترسی دارید این موضوع رو با 20:30 و حالاخورشید در میان بگذارید شاید صدای ما شنیده بشه.

اگر پیشنهادی برای شنیدن صدای ما دارین هم خوشحال میشم بشنوم

----------

